# huge glass tank



## chally567 (Dec 28, 2006)

is it possible to build an all glass tank with the dimeons 64 long 36 high 20 wide? thanks in advance


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

anything is possible if you have the money lol.

check out this link

http://garf.org/tank/buildtank.asp

64" x 36" x 1/2"thick pane of glass. wow that would scare my wallet. plus at 1/2" thick IMHO you would want starfire or some other type of low iron glass at least for the parts of the tank that can be viewed. very spendy. if you do it i cant wait to see!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

oops


----------



## ghengis (Jun 11, 2008)

Depends whether you're talking millimetres. Shouldn't be too hard...


----------



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 1, 2008)

would be cheaper to buy a ube shaped tank near your size, building a tank is never cheaper than buying one unless you have the glass for free!


----------



## LIONHEAD (Nov 29, 2007)

If you are going to build a custom tank, WHY only 20 inches wide ??? Why not go for it an consider 24, 30 inches wide make it a real show peice. What ever you decide to do BEST OF LUCK, building your DREAM is a lot of fun........................


----------

